# x-trail, engine/exhaust noise.



## mike steele (Jul 2, 2007)

My 2004 2.5L , manual x-trail makes a really annoying noise/vibration from the engine/exhaust at 2500rpm-2900rpm, which is at the highway cruising speed here in Australia, PLEASE HELP ME, ITS DRIVING ME NUTS!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Are you sure the vibration is coming from the engine and not the front wheels? Your front wheel bearing/s could be shot.

If you're getting a noise rather than vibration, you have an exhaust leak somewhere.

Either way, it is better to have it checked-out by the dealer.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Mike,
Have you had anything changed or fitted to the Xtrail recently ?


----------

